# Treecreeper



## Space Face (Apr 22, 2021)

Not often these little beauties stay still long enough to get a decent pic.  I was quite happy with this one.  The other half dozen have been binned


----------



## weepete (Apr 22, 2021)

Great capture, that one! The composition with the tree framing the bird looks great and nice sharp shot with good contrast.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 22, 2021)

weepete said:


> Great capture, that one! The composition with the tree framing the bird looks great and nice sharp shot with good contrast.



Thanks Pete. Yeah, I was pretty chuffed with this one I must admit.  Just luck I suppose with the positioning on the moss, the favourable light and low level of the bird etc.  On a Silver Birch too, which is my favourite tree.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 22, 2021)

That's an excellent shot! Nice composition. Did you have to creep into a tree to get it?


----------



## Space Face (Apr 22, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That's an excellent shot! Nice composition. Did you have to creep into a tree to get it?



Thank you.

No, I'm as dainty as a baby rhino so not very good at creeping


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2021)

Really beautiful image. I love the light,.color, and composition.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Wonderful image!


----------



## nokk (Apr 22, 2021)

overall it's just a tiny bit too yellow to me (the white underside of the bird's tail end looks like a big pee stain), but otherwise it's fantastic.  sharp and detailed, great pose and the tree and moss are a great touch.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 22, 2021)

Everything everyone else said, good shootin' Tex.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks all.  Appreciated.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 23, 2021)

It's just me, but that wee little bit of dirt under it's beak needs to go


----------



## Space Face (Apr 23, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> It's just me, but that wee little bit of dirt under it's beak needs to go




Just for you, it's gone


----------



## dgphotog (Apr 27, 2021)

I think you should add a bit of dirt on his chin to make it more authentic.  
Seriously, wonderful image in every respect! I am amazed with nature. Look at his oversized clinging claws built precisely for moving vertically.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 27, 2021)

The framing is nice with the branches forming a triangle to frame the bird


----------



## Space Face (Apr 27, 2021)

Ta!


----------

